# Problems Starting Network

## hoggbottom59

I am having problems with my network. I can ping my local address but can't ping my router. Traceroute doesn't seem to be installed so I can't run this.

I am using Gentoo 2004 on a Dell Inspiron 5150 and have the b44 module loaded for the network card (this was missing).

I installed with the DHCP option but this doesn't seem to be working and so I've manually input my network settings. Ifconfig shows the nic with an ip address and lo as being ok.

Any ideas?

Leon.

----------

## Prompty

what does your /etc/conf.d/net  says ? ( or net.if_name )

do you get dhcpd replies in your /var/log/messages ?

is your iptables configuration ok ?

wrong subnet mask ?

what is your arp output ?

what kind of network is it ? 

MORE INFO !!!

----------

## Sith_Happens

If you wan't to debug dhcpcd with dmesg you need to run it with the -d flag.  run dhcpcd -d eth0 (or whatever interface), then run dmesg and post the last few lines.  If you run dhcpcd -d and it doesn't give you any problems  (i.e. it tells you it recieved a lease for an ip or something), run ifconfig eth0 and see if you have an ip address, then try pinging out again.  If you do then your problem lies in /etc/conf.d/net.  Either way post the outpuf of ifconfig eth0 as well.  Also, when you say you can ping your local address, are you talking about the loopback device (127.0.0.1)?

----------

## hoggbottom59

Hello thanks for the help. Haven't had a chance to look yet at these options.

I have successfully ping'ed both local addresses, i.e. the 127. and the first (this is the only computer on the network) ip address 192.168.1.100.

The network is just ethernet to the router and then an NTL cable modem. (works ok in Windows if there's an other info I can grab there.)

I will carry on exploring/learning.

Leon.

----------

## hoggbottom59

Hello, a bit of further progress after going off on a tangent investigating PCMCIA:

I ran

rc_update add net.eth0 boot 

Using rc_update show reveals that eth0 is started up in the boot runtime level.

ifconfig eth0 shows eth0 lots of details but isn't grabbing an ip address and indicates all packets as errors.

In /etc/conf.d/net I have 2 lines for dhcp - 

iface_eth0="dhcp" AND dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"   / I read this line shortens the dhcpcd timeout interval.

Running dhcpcd -d eth0 gives only 1 line - the MAC address and nothing else.

dhcpcd: MAC address = 00:0b:db:99:31:88

Looking at /var/log/everything/current it appears b44, my ethernet is compiled into the kernel but still times out looking for a dhcpcd response. If the b44 is compiled in the kernel should I do 

rc_update add net.eth0 boot ?

Thanks,

Leon.[/b]

----------

## hoggbottom59

I mean del not add.

----------

## Sith_Happens

Try typing just plain ifconfig, does it show only lo and eth0, or is there another interface?  It could be mistaking a firewire card for a NIC or something like that.  Check your cables, connections and routers as well to make sure everythings hunky dory.  Also, it's usually not a good idea to post either your external static ip address (if you have one) or your MAC address on a public forum.  As long as the MAC isn't all zeros or f's or something like that, it's valid, and saying it's valid should suffice.

----------

## hoggbottom59

On starting up it now says-

Bringing eth0 up via DHCP and does the red !!.

Oh, just ifconfig without parameters only lists lo not eth0.

I will try emerging DHCP again in case it never worked properly when I first installed.

Then if that doesn't work I'm going to try manually setting my IP addresses but won't announce them here!

Leon.

-----------------------------------------

btw don't eat too much chocolate.

----------

## Sith_Happens

 *hoggbottom59 wrote:*   

> I will try emerging DHCP again

 Thats dhcpcd, the dhcp client deamon.  I'm going to suggest again that you verify your connections are sound, it could be something as simple as a bad cable.  Also, try adding acpi=off to the end of your kernel line, and if that doesn't work, try acpi=on.  Let's see if it is an IRQ sharing problem.

----------

## hoggbottom59

Well I have tried the acpi=off and it did work and I could ping the router and access the web.

After a restart I don't have an errors on start up but still have no net. Back to the drawing board.

Plus my grub config file and indeed dir has gone missing - it's not at /boot/grub any more? Grub is still operating fine though!

L.

----------

## Sith_Happens

 *hoggbottom59 wrote:*   

> Well I have tried the acpi=off and it did work and I could ping the router and access the web.
> 
> After a restart I don't have an errors on start up but still have no net. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Plus my grub config file and indeed dir has gone missing - it's not at /boot/grub any more? Grub is still operating fine though!
> ...

 We'll, as for grub, the files are still on your boot partition, but your boot partition is not automatically mounted at /boot on startup.  If you need to edit them, type mount /boot first, then the files will "appear" in /boot.  :Wink:  Also, you say that acpi=off works, and then it doesn't? Did you add acpi=off to the end of the kernel line in your grub.conf before rebooting?

----------

## hoggbottom59

No because as you pointed out the boot partition wasn't mounted so I couldn't change my Grub config.

I'll mount it manually to change the config and then go from there.

----------

## hoggbottom59

Yes, with the acpi=off line in the grub config I get the network working.

I am going to write a script to mount /boot and open grub.conf when I need to edit this file.

Thankyou for the help,

Leon.

----------

## Sith_Happens

 *hoggbottom59 wrote:*   

> Yes, with the acpi=off line in the grub config I get the network working.
> 
> I am going to write a script to mount /boot and open grub.conf when I need to edit this file.
> 
> Thankyou for the help,
> ...

 Do you really need a script?  If you've configured your fstab correctly, mounting your boot partition should be as easy as mount /boot.

----------

## aysther

Adding acpi=off works for me as well... I am going to try a newer kernel as soon as I have some time.

My current kernel is:

2.6.19-gentoo-r5

----------

